# sweet dreams leister



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

I had to say goodbye to one of my guinea pigs today.
He had stopped eating and had severe dental problems.
He was 7.
Have fun over the bridge leister.Say hi to Snoop.x.x


----------



## BeCuBi (Sep 16, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss.

I remember having guinea pigs when i was a child, and they had such fabulous and endearing characters. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

RIP Leister


----------

